# Beating the heat... deep bass



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Wondered what your all favorite deep bass fishing techniques are in ohio during these up coming warm months. Only have had luck with big worms deep and looking to branch out. Wondered if anyone has had luck with other methods such as flutter spoons and types of lakes (grass vs. Non grass ... stained vs. Clear water) your methods work on and general depths. No specifics needed just general experience anyone has had with deeper bass fishing here.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Slow rolling a big heavy spinnerbait has worked for me in like 10-12 fow. I hate fishing deep but when I concentrate on it I typically put atleast a couple good ones in the boat. Also dragging a big jig or swim bait


----------



## D-TOWN DON (May 3, 2015)

Rattle Trap & Chatter Bait are 2 of my favorites


----------



## glastron145 (Aug 1, 2012)

Still good fish to be found shallow . Find laydowns with deep water nearby and you will find fish . Senkos , jigs , creature baits . If you have a cloudy day they will roam a bit . Square bills through scattered grass or buzzbaits . We were at Nimi Thursday evening and a friend of mine pulled a 4 pounder out of a foot of water under a tree . A lot have moved deep , but there are always some that stay behind .


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

The one thing about Bass, and it amazes me is that they will cruise the shallow warm water in hunt for food. Under lille pads, along shaded shore line vegetation. I've caught Bass where I'd thought the water was way to warm for any sport fish to be. Seems like their hunt for food will take them in places I'd never look for them, as long as there is a deep water retreat around to rest in. Guess that's how they get bull frogs and other dumb birds. Caught a big bass one time with a cow bird in his belly.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I've done well in shad lakes with the same big flutter spoons they use down south. I've also scored well on deep summer bass with football jigs. Play with your retrieves and the vibration your trailer puts off. Tungsten jigs have outproduced lead for me, I think they like the sound it makes better than lead

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

1/2oz rattletrap or a carolina rigged plastic work for me in the heat.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I stand corrected on my comment earlier. Got them going on big flutter spoons (Ben Parker Mini Mag) in a non shad lake for the first time on Sunday. Been fishing them for a few years now and it's the first time they've worked in that scenario

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

The times i have fished in deeper water, a carolina rig, ned rig and swimbait on a jighead did well for me! Carolina rig is prolly my fav for deep water!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Dragging a jig up a ledge, and the occasional deep dive crank bait bumpin the bottom.


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

kapposgd said:


> I stand corrected on my comment earlier. Got them going on big flutter spoons (Ben Parker Mini Mag) in a non shad lake for the first time on Sunday. Been fishing them for a few years now and it's the first time they've worked in that scenario
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I recently bought a similar spoon and a bigger hair jig made by ben parker going to have to give um a try soon.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I go early and late when they're shallow. .........I'm extremely impatient with deep summer bass.............My only successes have been with spinnerbaits and lipless cranks......I switch up and start panfishin' --Tim


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Trolling crankbaits for saugeye . The l.m. bass, s.m. bass and saugeye were together suspended15 ft over 22 ft of water along a bluff wall.


----------



## pld bass tard (Sep 20, 2014)

I haven't fished Tappen in years, Been hearing some talk of a smallmouth population, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishermen started releasing their smallies from other lakes into 40+ years ago as best I recall. Took a while for the fish to find each other and them the population grew. I have heard that the tournaments on Tappen bring in a lot of smallies.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I would not say a lot, but it's not rare to see one or two smallies turned in on a tournament. It definitely doesn't happen on every Tournament like Piedmont. I've fished 12 Tuesday night Tournaments and a few opens on tappan. And I may have seen 12 to 15 smallies turned in this year.


----------



## pld bass tard (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I've been fishing Lake Milton this year, but not lately. It has lots of Smallies. Thought if Tappen had a good population I would give it a try. Sounds like it's similar to Saltfork , get one once in awhile.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

pld bass tard said:


> I haven't fished Tappen in years, Been hearing some talk of a smallmouth population, can anyone confirm this?


I fished a Tuesday night tournament a couple weeks ago and a guy weighed in a nice 5 pounder

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

